# Pics of my babes!



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

At the beach last summer Aoki and Coco Babies :: Family157.jpg picture by aokisweet - Photobucket
Aoki Aoki :: 008.jpg picture by aokisweet - Photobucket
Olie Babies :: Family245.jpg picture by aokisweet - Photobucket
Babies :: Family241.jpg picture by aokisweet - Photobucket
Babies :: Family189.jpg picture by aokisweet - Photobucket
Suri http://s979.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=Family251.jpg&newest=1


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute!!! You have wonderful looking dogs :wink:

Thanks for sharing!

I think this is my fav, she doesn't look thrilled but will still pose for the picture LOL


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pics.! :biggrin: Gorgeous dogs!
I grew up with Standard Poodles. My first dog was a female black Standard Poodle that I named "Classy". Her named sure fit her!
They are such awesome dogs. They will always have a special place in my heart. :smile:


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

The Poodle has been a pleasant surprise to our family. I had no idea how amazing they are. :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I totally know what you mean! 

A lot of times when you say anything with the word "Poodle" in it people think of the tiny poodles. While the smaller poodles are great also, they are nothing like the Standards. That's all my parents have ever owned. As a child we would go camping. We have pictures of our Standard Poodles running through the swamp all muddy....LOL. We called them our swamp dogs....nothin foo foo about that!! :biggrin:


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Great photos Suri....Nice to see the Poms! They are so cute. I love the pictures of Olie when he was so little. I too am enjoying the Standards. Who would have thought....all that they come with AAAAND, they don't shed! Bonus!! lol


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL - I know we get to share our wee (poms) babies here, I like that!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Cute Babies!!


----------

